# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Κατασκευή pll-vco-linear

## liat

Αξιότιμα και αξιόμαχα μέλη του hlektronika.gr.

Καίτοι εγγεγραμμένο μέλος του forum από 2/11/2010, είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω.

Φυσικά όχι από αδιαφορία αλλά μάλλον από άγνοια για τα θέματα του πραγματεύεται η κοινότητα.
Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός ούτε ηλεκτρολόγος παρά μόνο συχνός αναγνώστης άρθρων και κατασκευών και πραγματικά καμαρώνω και συνάμα ζηλεύω όλους εσάς για ό,τι καταφέρνετε.

Προ εξαμήνου ξύπνησε μέσα μου από τον λήθαργο το ζιζάνιο της κατασκευής ερασιτεχνικού πομπού στα fm (για πειραματικούς και μόνο σκοπούς βεβαίως).
Όνειρο εφηβικό, αφού ποτέ δε μου δόθηκε η δυνατότητα να φτιάξω κάτι «σοβαρό», πλην ενός kit με ισχύ εξόδου (ονομαστική) της τάξης μερικών mwatt. Ξέρετε, αυτά που δούλευαν με μια 9βολτη μπαταρία και ένα απλό καλώδιο για κεραία, ίσα ίσα για να προκαλούνταν παρεμβολές στην πλησιέστερη τηλεόραση.

Είπα λοιπόν να ξεκινήσω την κατασκευή ενός λαμπάτου μηχανήματος.
Μη φανταστείτε  τίποτα σπουδαιότερο από ένα αυτοταλάντωτο με EL84, 504 ή 6AK5.
Μετά από συζήτηση με φίλο, γνώστη του αντικειμένου και αρκετή ανάλυση περί της «σταθερότητας» στη συχνότητα συντονισμού και άλλων λεπτομερειών, πείστηκα για την αναγκαιότητα χρήσης pll-vco.

Έτσι, προμηθεύτηκα από δεύτερο χέρι ένα pll-vco ισχύος 1 watt κατασκευής της Lesvos Electronic, ένα linear 3,5 - 4 watt (2N3553) και για κεραία ένα δίπολο με δυνατότητα αυξομείωσης του μήκους των στοιχείων του για συντονισμό σε όλο το εύρος συχνοτήτων.

PLL-VCO.JPG

Δεν έμεινα πολύ καιρό με αυτό το linear και αγόρασα από έναν Τούρκο μέσω ebay ένα linear amplifier που χρησιμοποιούσε το RD15HVF1 και απαιτούσε στην είσοδο ισχύ 20 mwatt για να αποδώσει στην έξοδο 15-20 watt.

fm_linear_RD15HVF1.jpg

Χρησιμοποιώντας εξασθενητής ισχύος, αφού το προηγούμενο στάδιο έβγαζε  1 watt, κατάφερα να πάρω 17watt.

Ένοιωθα περιχαρής ή περίπου έτσι μιας και δεν ήταν δικό μου δημιούργημα, αλλά η χαρά δεν κράτησε πάνω από μερικές μέρες.
Διαπίστωσα πτώση ισχύος η οποία σταδιακά έπεσε στα 10 watt.
Το όλο πακέτο στάλθηκε σε φίλο για χειρουργική επέμβαση και μετά από κάποιες διορθώσεις (κατασκευαστικές ατέλειες) επέστρεψε και μετά από δύο ημερών λειτουργία η εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς άρχισε πάλι την κατιούσα.

Βάλθηκα να κάνω δική μου κατασκευή, χωρίς τη χρήση των bfr του προβληματικού linear και δίχως την αυστηρή απαίτηση περιορισμού στην ισχύ εισόδου.
Ξεκινώντας από το παρακάτω σχέδιο έφτιαξα το ακόλουθο linear που μετά από άνοιγμα - κλείσιμο των σπειρών των πηνίων, ώστε να συντονίζει εντός μπάντας, μου έδωσε με εξαντλητική λειτουργία 14,5 watt ακατέβατα και μηδενικά στάσιμα, μετρημένα με τη γέφυρα diamond SX-200.

FM_LINEAR_RD15HVF1_NEW_SCHEMATIC.jpg

Μη με ρωτήσετε αν έχει ελεγχθεί με αναλυτή φάσματος.
Είπαμε, ψιλά γράμματα αυτά για μένα.
Ίσα ίσα τα βασικά εργαλεία.

Ιδού η κατασκευή

FM_LINEAR_RD15HVF1_NEW (1).jpg

KATASKEYH (1).jpg



Επόμενο στάδιο, για να σηκωθεί πιο ψηλά το ηθικό από το αποτέλεσμα των δικών μου πλέον κόπων, ήταν η κατασκευή του vco του Τζίτζικα και του pll της pira.





Προς το παρόν περιμένω τη διπλή varicap BB204G και την BB119.
Επιπλέον έχω κολλήσει στον προγραμματισμό του PIC16F84.
Έχω κατασκευάσει δύο programmers καθότι νόμιζα ότι υπήρχε πρόβλημα με τον πρώτο, αλλά δυστυχώς φταίει κάτι άλλο.
Δουλεύω το icprog106C και στο τέλος της διαδικασίας εμφανίζεται το μήνυμα: *Verify failed at address 000h!*
Επίσης παίρνω failure και με το winpic.



Τα σχέδια των προγραμματιστών είναι τα επόμενα:



και



Ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας και παρακαλώ για τη βοήθεια στο θέμα του προγραμματισμού του PIC

----------

@962fm@ (17-01-16), 

αθικτον (03-12-15), 

efialtisfm (19-10-17), 

eviotis (20-11-16), 

NIKOSRADIO (23-05-22)

----------


## leosedf

Στο MCLR του PIC δώσε εξωτερική τροφοδοσία 12V (μην ξεχάσεις και το αρνητικό μαζί στο Vss).
Στο Vdd πρέπει λογικά να έχεις 5V.


Αυτό γίνεται γιατί αν μετρήσεις το MCLR σου κατά την ώρα προγραμματισμού θα δεις ότι δεν έχει 12-13V γιατί η σειριακή σου δεν το δίνει απλά. Αν δώσεις εξωτερική θα παίξει.

Αυτοί οι προγραμματιστές ΠΑΛΙΑ ίσως λειτουργούσαν στα σταθερά pc με σειριακές.

Τώρα πάρε έναν pickit 3 που τα έχει όλα και θα κάνεις και περισσότερα πράγματα.

Μπράβο πάντως οι κατασκευές σου είναι άψογες για αρχάριο/ερασιτέχνη.

----------


## liat

> Στο MCLR του PIC δώσε εξωτερική τροφοδοσία 12V (μην ξεχάσεις και το αρνητικό μαζί στο Vss).



Ευχαριστώ κατ' αρχάς για την απάντηση.
Αν κατάλαβα καλά πρέπει να δώσω +12V στο 4ο ποδαράκι του PIC και το (-) του τροφοδοτικού να συνδεθεί στο 5ο;





> πάρε έναν pickit 3



Οκ, θα διαβάσω σχετικά με αυτό.





> οι κατασκευές σου είναι άψογες για αρχάριο/ερασιτέχνη



Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Πρώτη φορά έκανα αποτύπωση σε pcb και αποχάλκωση. Βέβαια άντλησα πολλές πληροφορίες από άρθρα του forum.
Επειδή βρήκα λίγο δύσκολη τη διαδικασία σιδερώματος, αποφάσισα να στραφώ στη φωτογραφική μέθοδο.
Έχω παραγγείλει ήδη 2 μέτρα uv led strips SMD: 5050 60SMD (12,75 €) από ebay για να κατασκευάσω θάλαμο υπεριώδους έκθεσης.

Η πλακέτα του pll με τη μέθοδο του σιδερώματος βγήκε έτσι:




Μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες του πομπού:

----------


## leosedf

Καλύτερα να δώσεις τα 12V στο pin3 της σειριακής (μπορείς να το βγάλεις και απ το DB9 βύσμα) ώστε να δώσεις μέσω τις αντίστασης R3.
Το αρνητικό της 12V τροφοδοσίας σου μπορείς να το συνδέσεις και στο - του πυκνωτή C1.(στην κάτω μεριά του δηλαδή).
Μιλάω πάντα για το πάνω κύκλωμα του προγραμματιστή, το δεύτερο μην ασχολείσαι καν.


Τι μήκος κύματος έχουν τα led που πήρες? Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο εύρος που θα είναι πιο αποδοτικό, βέβαια όλα τα UV κάνουν.

----------


## liat

> Καλύτερα να δώσεις τα 12V στο pin3 της σειριακής (μπορείς να το βγάλεις και απ το DB9 βύσμα) ώστε να δώσεις μέσω τις αντίστασης R3.
> Το αρνητικό της 12V τροφοδοσίας σου μπορείς να το συνδέσεις και στο - του πυκνωτή C1.



Ο προγραμματιστής συνδέεται μέσω ενός αντάπτορα σε θύρα usb του υπολογιστή, οπότε δεν έχω πρόσβαση στα ενδότερα της σειριακής.
Μπορώ να συνδέσω τα 12V στο σημείο 3 επάνω στην πλακέτα, εκεί δηλαδή που πατάει πάνω στο pcb. Δε νομίζω να είναι λάθος.
Για το (-) του ηλεκτρολυτικού ΟΚ.

  






> Μιλάω πάντα για το πάνω κύκλωμα του προγραμματιστή



Αυτό λειτουργώ ή τουλάχιστον προσπαθώ να κάνω να δουλέψει.



Μια λεπτομέρεια. Στον Φανό που αγόρασα τα υλικά, μου έδωσε το PIC16F84*A*. Υπάρχει πρόβλημα με αυτό; Απ' όσο διάβασα στο datasheet δεν πρέπει να είναι λάθος η εγγραφή κώδικα που αφορά στο 16F84.





> Τι μήκος κύματος έχουν τα led που πήρες? Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο εύρος που θα είναι πιο αποδοτικό, βέβαια όλα τα UV κάνουν.



Ξέρω τους περιορισμούς. Έχουν αναλυθεί αρκετά εδώ μέσα. Οι προδιαγραφές, σύμφωνα με τον πωλητή είναι *395-400NM*.
Θέλω να υλοποιήσω την κατασκευή που είδα στο youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2ZlrqMdTm8 .

----------


## leosedf

Εντάξει είσαι προχώρα στο παρασύνθημα και προγραμμάτισε τον

----------


## liat

> *Εντάξει είσαι* προχώρα στο παρασύνθημα και προγραμμάτισε τον



Καλημέρα Κωνσταντίνε.
Δε είμαι εντάξει. Παίρνω πάλι το ίδιο σφάλμα

----------


## leosedf

Χμμμ. Κάτσε να το μελετήσουμε μην το αφήσουμε αμελέτητο.
Δεν έχεις κανένα pc με κανονική σειριακή?
Δες και αυτό που είχε βάλει ο Κωνσταντίνος παλιότερα http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post635868

Ο Άκης δεν είναι κοντά σου να έρθει με κανέναν σούπερ προγραμματιστή να στο κάνει τώρα για να κάνεις δουλειά σου?
Είμαι σε δουλειά λίγο οπότε θα τα δω πάλι όλα πιο μετά.

----------


## liat

> Δεν έχεις κανένα pc με κανονική σειριακή?
> Δες και αυτό που είχε βάλει ο Κωνσταντίνος παλιότερα http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post635868
> 
> Ο Άκης δεν είναι κοντά σου ...;



Μπα! Είμαι της νέας τεχνολογίας εγώ  :Rolleyes: 
Αν είναι να πάω σε πιο πολύπλοκη κατασκευή ίσως είναι προτιμότερο να αγοράσω έτοιμο, εφόσον συμφέρει.
Άκης ... who;  :Biggrin: 

Κοίταξα αρκετές φορές το κύκλωμα για τυχόν λανθασμένη σύνδεση, όπως επίσης έλεγξα αν ταιριάζουν τα pin μεταξύ θηλυκού (πλακέτα) και αρσενικού (αντάπτορας) RS232, γιατί κάπου διάβασα για αντεστραμμένες θύρες.
Η σύνδεση που έκανα εγώ βασίστηκε στην επόμενη εικόνα:







> Είμαι σε δουλειά λίγο οπότε θα τα δω πάλι όλα πιο μετά.



Όποτε μπορείς Κωνσταντίνε και σε ευχαριστώ που προσπαθείς να με βοηθήσεις.

Κάτι που αφορά στην κατασκευή του linear. Επειδή δεν είχα ακόμα ασχοληθεί με μεταφορά τόνερ και αποχάλκωση, 
η αφαίρεση του χαλκού έγινε με τη μέθοδο της απόξεσης με ένα εξάρτημα του einhell.  :Wink: 
Αφού μου δούλεψε σωστά, έφτιαξα πλακέτα, οποία είναι η πρώτη μου και είναι σε αναμονή.



Ακόμη, θέλω να προστατέψω όσες πλακέτες φτιάξω από τη διάβρωση. Ρώτησα σε υδραυλικό στη γειτονιά αλλά και σε μεγαλύτερα καταστήματα για rosol αλλά ούτε που το έχουν ακούσει. Κάτι θα βρω διαβάζοντας (και πληρώνοντας φυσικά).

Α! Και για να ολοκληρωθεί η παρουσίαση της δουλειάς μου, ένα δείγμα της κεραίας. Απλό δίπολο όπως έχω πει κι όταν με το καλό τελειώσω με το pll-vco λέω να φτιάξω μια j-pole.

----------


## liat

> Στο MCLR του PIC δώσε εξωτερική τροφοδοσία 12V (μην ξεχάσεις και το αρνητικό μαζί στο Vss).
> Στο Vdd πρέπει λογικά να έχεις 5V.



Κωνσταντίνε κάνω ακόμα μια προσπάθεια.
Ο αδαής τροφοδοτούσα ανάποδα τα 12V. Ελπίζω να μην έκαψα κάτι.
Μέτρησα στην είσοδο (πριν την αντίσταση R3) 12,66V ενώ κατά τη διάρκεια του προγραμματισμού η τάση στο ποδαράκι 4 του pic είναι 11,87V και στο 14 (Vdd) κυμαινόμενη από 2 κάτι έως 3 κάτι.
Σε ηρεμία, στο Vdd είναι 4,17V.
Περιμένω αποτελέσματα, καθόσον αργή διαδικασία και θα αναφέρω.

Πάλι *ανεπιτυχής* ο προγραμματισμός  :Confused1:

----------


## leosedf

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...Doc/30277d.pdf
Σελίδα 40 ανέβασε την τάση στα 13V.

Έχεις και άλλους επεξεργαστές? Μήπως τον καψάλισες αυτόν?

----------


## liat

> http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...Doc/30277d.pdf
> Σελίδα 40 ανέβασε την τάση στα 13V.
> 
> Έχεις και άλλους επεξεργαστές? Μήπως τον καψάλισες αυτόν?



Επειδή η τάση στο 4 ο ποδαράκι ήταν κάτω από 12V λόγω της αντίστασης R3, τροφοδότησα μετά από αυτήν.
Στην επιχείριση νέας μέτρησης μου ακούμπησε ο ακροδέκτης του πολύμετρου εκτός από εκεί που έπρεπε και στο διπλανό του.
Δηλαδή στο 5ο που είναι η γη.
Έκτοτε δεν παίρνω τάση στο Vdd, ούτε ανάβει το ledάκι.
Κάτι έκαψα, αλλά τι!!!!!!!!!!!!
Όση ώρα ήσουν εκτός, κοίταζα για το pickit 3. Με έβαλες στην πρίζα.
Όσο όμως κι αν τα ζυγίζω, είναι πολλά τα έξοδα για αγορά, τόσο αυτού όσο και και της πλακέτα που θα δέχεται τα pic.
Μιλάμε για κόστος γύρω στα 50€ (εκτός αν πάω σε κινεζιά) για να χρησιμοποιηθεί μια φορά.
Η πλέον ανέξοδη λύση θα ήταν να βοηθούσε κάποιο μέλος που διαθέτει προγραμματιστή, αλλά μέχρι τώρα μόνο εσύ απάντησες.

----------


## leosedf

Ίσως αν μπει ο Άκης (picdev) που είναι κοντά σου νομίζω να βοηθήσει. Του έχω στείλει το link.
Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και αυτόν για αργότερα να λύσεις το πρόβλημα σου. http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=47606

Οι JDM programmers είναι γενικώς άχρηστοι.
Οι pickit(3) θα σε βοηθήσουν σε πολλά ιδίως αν θέλεις να μπεις σε προγραμματισμό κλπ.

----------


## leosedf

Αν δεν μπορέσει αυτός μου δίνεις τη διεύθυνση σου να σου στείλω έναν προγραμματισμένο για να κάνεις δουλειά τώρα.

----------


## liat

> ... μου δίνεις τη διεύθυνση σου ...



Οκ, έχεις πμ. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
Αυτό να είναι γνήσιο; Θα χρειαστώ προφανώς και το πρόγραμμα MPLAB για να του flashάρω τον κώδικα και οπωσδήποτε ένα κύκλωμα με το socket.

----------


## leosedf

Χλωμό το κόβω για γνήσιο αλλά λογικά δουλεύει, αρκετοί έχουν πάρει.
Και σε ραστερ πάνω μπορείς να το προγραμματίσεις.

----------


## liat

> Χλωμό το κόβω για γνήσιο αλλά λογικά δουλεύει, αρκετοί έχουν πάρει.
> Και σε ραστερ πάνω μπορείς να το προγραμματίσεις.



Εάν κι εφόσον αποφασίσω, έστω και για μαϊμού, καλύτερα θα είναι ένα σε όλα. Να έχει και το module δηλαδή, σαν αυτό.
Ράστερ λες το breadbord; Στο χωριό μου έτσι το λέμε.  :Biggrin: 
Βασικά ξεκίνησα για να υλοποιήσω ένα νεανικό όνειρο και δει από κοντά ο γιος μου την πρόοδο και ολοκλήρωση μιας ηλεκτρονικής κατασκευής με όσο το δυνατό μειωμένα έξοδα και τελικά το χέρι έχει μπει βαθειά στην τσέπη.  :Lol:

----------


## SRF

> Εάν κι εφόσον αποφασίσω, έστω και για μαϊμού, καλύτερα θα είναι ένα σε όλα. Να έχει και το module δηλαδή, σαν αυτό.
> Ράστερ λες το breadbord; Στο χωριό μου έτσι το λέμε. 
> Βασικά ξεκίνησα για να υλοποιήσω ένα νεανικό όνειρο και δει από κοντά ο γιος μου την πρόοδο και ολοκλήρωση μιας ηλεκτρονικής κατασκευής με όσο το δυνατό μειωμένα έξοδα *και τελικά το χέρι έχει μπει βαθειά στην τσέπη*.



Αμμμ... ! Δεν ήξερες? Δεν ρώταγες???  :Biggrin:

----------


## liat

> Αμμμ... ! Δεν ήξερες? Δεν ρώταγες???



Βρε μου τα 'πανε! Αλλά εγώ εκεί, ήθελα προσωπικές δημιουργίες. Έτσι είναι αυτά. Άμα σου έλειπαν όταν τα ήθελες μετά τρέχεις να προλάβεις.  :Rolleyes: 
Τα λέμε αργότερα, μόλις τελειώσω με κάτι εκκρεμότητες.

----------


## picdev

παλιά προγράμματιζα με το winpic 800, θυμάμαι ότι δεν έπαιζε με usb, επίσης αν το έβαζες σε windows 7 , επειδή οι drivers δεν ήταν πιστοποιημένοι  τους έβγαζε με θαυμαστικό και έπρεπε να πατήσεις f8 στο windows start up και να το απενεργοποιήσεις. 
Εγώ μένω ηλιούπολη και έχω pickit2, βάλε στη κατασκευή σου 5 αρσενικά  pin του icsp , και φέρε να σου περάσω το hex

----------


## liat

> βάλε στη κατασκευή σου 5 αρσενικά  pin του icsp , και φέρε να σου περάσω το hex



Καλησπέρα Άκη.
Να του βάλω δηλαδή απλά σε κενές θέσεις 5 ακροδέκτες όπως της φωτό; ICSP.jpg 
Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω κάποιες συνδέσεις με τα ποδαράκια του pic;
Το πρώτο βήμα είναι να δω τι έκαψα με το βραχυκύκλωμα που προξένησα και μόλις θα είμαι έτοιμος θα στείλω πμ.
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.
Το PICKit2 έχει σημαντικές διαφορές με εκείνο του επόμενου μοντέλου;
Κυκλοφορούν στην Ελληνική αγορά σε τιμή λογική και όχι όπως ενός skroutzομάγαζου που κόστιζε 70€ και όχι ετοιμοπαράδοτο, που σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να το προμηθεύεται από το ebay, κάτι που μπορώ κι εγώ;
Επίσης είναι απλή η κατασκευή module που δέχεται pics;

----------


## picdev

ναι κατευθείανς αυτές οι ακίδες στα πόδια του pic ,χωρίς αντιστάσεις διόδους κτλ, ή βάλε τις ακίδες στη πλακέτα προγραμματισμού που έχεις, μην χαλάσεις τη πλακέτα σου.
Μην τα βάλεις και με σειρά απλά να υπάρχουν οι ακίδες στα επίμαχα pin για να συνδεθεί ο προγραμματιστής.
Βάλε και το pin της τάσης αν φέρεις τη πλακέτα του προγραμματιστή.

----------


## leosedf

Αν δεις το datasheet του F84 λέει για το πως θα συνδέσεις το ICSP.
Λογικά θα τροφοδοτήσει απ' ευθείας με τον προγραμματιστή ο θείος Άκης.
Θα του στείλω έναν αράπη να του πάει ένα κουτί με τουλούμπες.

----------


## liat

> ναι κατευθείαν αυτές οι ακίδες στα πόδια του pic ,χωρίς αντιστάσεις διόδους κτλ,



Sorry αν γίνομαι κουραστικός αλλά να ενωθούν όπως η φωτό (χωρίς τη δίοδο και τον πυκνωτή);

----------


## picdev

ναι μονο αυτό χρειάζεται, τώρα την τάση αφού ο pic δεν έχει τροφοδοσία, την βάζεις και αυτή στο vdd.
Για να μην τραβάς καλώδια βάλε τα πιν μεμονωμένα δίπλα στα ποδαράκια δεν τρέχει κάτι

----------


## liat

Ψάχνοντας για οικονομική λύση για τη δουλειά που το χρειάζομαι, είδα τον *USB PIC K150* 

Αποτελεί πράγματι μια φτηνή, τίμια λύση για έναν αρχάριο όπως εγώ;
Συνδέεται απλά μέσω της USB θύρας και με ένα πρόγραμμα (το icprog για παράδειγμα) μεταφέρεται ο κώδικας στο pic;
Επειδή διάβασα ότι υποκαθιστά την σειριακή θύρα, δεν έχει τα προβλήματα τροφοδοσίας που συνάντησα με τον jdm;
Υπόψη ότι θα συνδεθεί σε usb του laptop.
Μπορεί να συνδεθεί με icsp programmer όπως ο PICKit 3;

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ψάχνοντας για οικονομική λύση για τη δουλειά που το χρειάζομαι, είδα τον *USB PIC K150* 
> 
> Αποτελεί πράγματι μια φτηνή, τίμια λύση για έναν αρχάριο όπως εγώ;
> Συνδέεται απλά μέσω της USB θύρας και με ένα πρόγραμμα (το icprog για παράδειγμα) μεταφέρεται ο κώδικας στο pic;
> Επειδή διάβασα ότι υποκαθιστά την σειριακή θύρα, δεν έχει τα προβλήματα τροφοδοσίας που συνάντησα με τον jdm;
> Υπόψη ότι θα συνδεθεί σε usb του laptop.
> Μπορεί να συνδεθεί με icsp programmer όπως ο PICKit 3;



το ίδιο έχω και εγώ,προγραμματίζεις τον pic,τον βγάζεις και τον βάζεις στο pll επι παραδείγματει.
.....για icsp έχει jst header για να συνδεθεί εφόσον υπάρχει στο pcb αντίστοιχη jst header male να γίνει ο προγραμματισμός του Pic
κατευθείαν..
κοίτα και εδώ:
http://www.microchip.com/forums/m668494.aspx

----------


## liat

> το ίδιο έχω και εγώ



Ευχαριστώ. Μόλις παραγγέλθηκε για μελλοντική χρήση.
Χωρίς χρήση icsp, το συνδέω με τη θύρα usb του laptop και του περνάω το  πρόγραμμα με το icprog;
Συγγνώμη αν γίνομαι κουραστικός αλλά λόγω φτωχών γνώσεων είναι αυτό που λένε: αν δε μπορείς να το πεις τότε ζωγράφισέ το.





> Για να μην τραβάς καλώδια βάλε τα πιν μεμονωμένα δίπλα στα ποδαράκια



Είναι Οκ;

 

Μόλις κατέβω κέντρο για να αγοράσω νέο pic (σε περίπτωση που έκανα ζημιά στο υπάρχον), θα επικοινωνήσω με πμ.

----------


## picdev

ναι μια χαρά είναι.
Πόσο πουλάνε αυτόν τον αρχαίο μΕ? είμαι έτοιμος να ακούσω κανένα 10ε :Lol:

----------


## SeAfasia

> ναι μια χαρά είναι.
> Πόσο πουλάνε αυτόν τον αρχαίο μΕ? είμαι έτοιμος να ακούσω κανένα 10ε



στο μπακάλικο νομίζω κάτω απο 10 ευρώ!

Γιάννη @liat,
έχει δικό του IDE να φλασάρεις τους pic,όταν θα το έχεις στα χέρια σου τα ξαναλεμε! 
Συγχαρητήρια πάντως για το ζήλο σου!!!

----------


## picdev

κοντά έπεσα.... σήμερα με 10e αγοράζεις πλακέτα αναπτυξιακή  με arm ST nukleo :Lol:  και εδώ απο ελλάδα μάλιστα

http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index...oducts_id=8282

----------


## liat

> στο μπακάλικο νομίζω κάτω απο 10 ευρώ!
> 
> Γιάννη @liat,
> έχει δικό του IDE να φλασάρεις τους pic,όταν θα το έχεις στα χέρια σου τα ξαναλεμε! 
> Συγχαρητήρια πάντως για το ζήλο σου!!!



Αν λέτε για τον USB PIC K150 Automatic Develop Microcontroller Programmer+ICSP Cable που παρήγγειλά από ebay, πήγε στα 7,58€.
Κώστα εγώ θα φλασάρω όταν έρθει κατά τα μέσα Μαΐου, αλλά ο Άκης δε θα με ξεφορτωθεί.  :Lol: 
Περιμένω σήμερα-αύριο να παραλάβω τη διπλή varicap του vco, θα δοκιμαστεί αρχικά με ποτενσιόμετρο για να δω ότι δουλεύει και αμέσως μετά, αν όλα πάνε κατ' ευχήν, προχωράω στην προσαρμογή του pll για τα περαιτέρω.

Ρωτάω πάλι αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να μπει pic16f84a αντί του 16f84. Εγώ ζήτησα αυτό που λέει το σχέδιο και μου έδωσαν το άλλον.

Ευχαριστώ για μια ακόμα φορά Κώστα, αλλά μάλλον τα συγχαρητήρια θα πρέπει να απευθύνονται σε εσάς που δίνεται απλόχερα τις γνώσεις σας.
Όπως είπα στην εισαγωγή, δε συμμετέχω στο forum γιατί δεν μπορώ να προσφέρω κάτι (εκτός από καφεδάκι), 
όμως η μελέτη των όσων γράφονται (και δεν είναι τόσο ακαταλαβίστηκα για μένα) με ώθησαν στο να κάνω την αρχή ώστε να υλοποιηθεί κάτι που ήθελα από μαθητής.





> κοντά έπεσα.... σήμερα με 10e αγοράζεις πλακέτα αναπτυξιακή  με arm ST nukleo και εδώ απο ελλάδα μάλιστα



Όσο έψαχνα στο διαδίκτυο, από Ελλάδα βρήκα έναν usb προγραμματιστή στα 29€ ( http://www.easytechnology.gr/elektro...er-usb-gia-pic ) και στον Φανό τον velleman vm134 στα 70€ περίπου και υπόψη είναι με σειριακή και icsp.

----------


## electron

Συνονόματε δες λίγο και αυτό ΕΔΩ το θέμα. Να ήξερες τι μου έβαλες και ξέθαψα τώρα από το forum!!! :Smile:  Τότε είχα παιδευτεί και γω πολύ με τους άχρηστους jdm προγραμματιστές, ωστόσο κατάφερα να βρω άκρη με τον P16pro.

----------


## SeAfasia

κάποια στιγμή να πάρεις και ένα pickit3 γιατί σε βλέπω να μάθεις και προγραμματισμό σε C...

----------


## liat

> Συνονόματε δες λίγο και αυτό ΕΔΩ το θέμα.



Αυτόν ακριβώς τον προγραμματιστή έφτιαξα και προσπαθούσαμε μάταια χθες με τον Κωνσταντίνο να κάνουμε να δουλέψει.
Στο θέμα που αναφέρεσαι, ουκ ολίγοι είχαν πρόβλημα με τη σειρά αυτή των προγραμματιστών.
Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι 10ετίας αν δεν κάνω λάθος;
Μερικοί πωλητές αναγράφουν ότι δεν παίζει το προϊόν τους με rerial-usb προσαρμογείς. Χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε σειριακή ενσωματωμένη στη μητρική.
Δυστυχώς τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες τις μαθαίνει κανείς αφού συναντήσει το πρόβλημα.





> κάποια στιγμή να πάρεις και ένα pickit3 γιατί σε βλέπω να μάθεις και προγραμματισμό σε C...



Έτσι με φαντάζομαι. Απλά τώρα μου έπεφτε βαρύ στην τσέπη και μάλιστα αφού δεν ξέρω αν θα συνεχίσω πράγματι. Αυτά θα γίνουν σαφώς αν είμαστε ακόμα στο ευρώ και δεν πληρωνόμαστε με IOU. :Biggrin:

----------


## electron

Το θέμα που σου παρέθεσα είναι 12ετών, ωστόσο αν μπορέσεις να βρεις κάποιον παλιό υπολογιστή με σειριακή θύρα, πιστεύω ότι θα καταφέρεις να προγραμματίσεις τον Pic με τις ρυθμίσεις που είχα κάνει τότε.

----------


## SeAfasia

στο ευρώ θα είμαστε, 
κοίτα για κλώνο ή μεταχειρισμένο και βούτα τον!

----------


## leosedf

> Ρωτάω πάλι αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να μπει pic16f84a αντί του 16f84. Εγώ ζήτησα αυτό που λέει το σχέδιο και μου έδωσαν το άλλον.



Όχι δεν παίζει ρόλο στην περίπτωση σου. Ο Α μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει κρύσταλλο μέχρι 20Mhz και ο απλός μέχρι 10.

----------


## liat

> στο ευρώ θα είμαστε, 
> κοίτα για κλώνο ή μεταχειρισμένο και βούτα τον!



Εν καιρώ. Προς το παρόν μου έχουν κάνει φτερά περίπου 200€ (pll/vco - τροφοδοτικό - κουτί - υλικά κατασκευής - γέφυρα ισχύος/στασίμων - linear αρχικό - νέο linear - νέο pll - νέο vco - κεραία - αποχαλκωτικό υγρό κλπ, κλπ) κι όλα αυτά υποτίθεται για μια απλή εκπομπή.

----------


## liat

> Όχι δεν παίζει ρόλο στην περίπτωση σου. Ο Α μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει κρύσταλλο μέχρι 20Mhz και ο απλός μέχρι 10.



Αυτό που λες το διάβασα *εδώ* αλλά είπα να το σιγουρέψω.
Στην αρχή είχα υπόνοιες ότι φταίει αυτό, μετά ότι φταίει ο κώδικας αλλά δοκίμασα να περάσω άλλους δοκιμαστικούς κι έβγαζε το ίδιο σφάλμα. Καταλαβαίνεις, πιανόμουν από το οτιδήποτε.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Εν καιρώ. Προς το παρόν μου έχουν κάνει φτερά περίπου 200€ (pll/vco - τροφοδοτικό - κουτί - υλικά κατασκευής - γέφυρα ισχύος/στασίμων - linear αρχικό - νέο linear - νέο pll - νέο vco - κεραία - αποχαλκωτικό υγρό κλπ, κλπ) κι όλα αυτά υποτίθεται για μια απλή εκπομπή.



Ποια γέφυρα πήρες;

----------


## liat

> Ποια γέφυρα πήρες;



Την Diamond SX-200.

Καλορίζικη η νέα σου SX-600. Καλές μετρήσεις.  :Smile:

----------


## liat

Έφτασαν στο μαγαζί η διπλή varicap (BB204G) και η απλή (BB119).
Αύριο παραλαμβάνω και δοκιμάζω το vco άνευ του pll.

----------


## liat

Έχουμε και λέμε ...
Κολλήθηκαν οι varicap, συνδέθηκαν πρόχειρα η τροφοδοσία (ένα από τροφοδοτικό των 12V DC), καλώδιο RG58 (0,50 μέτρα) από RF out και σύνδεση στη γέφυρα και τέλος το ποτενσιόμετρο.
Αρχικά στην έξοδο της γέφυρας συνδέθηκε το *τεχνητό φορτίο* και δόθηκε η τάση. 
Η βελόνα στη γέφυρα διεγέρθηκε (καλό σημάδι αυτό) αλλά επειδή δε μπορούσα να τεστάρω το εύρος συχνοτήτων εκπομπής συνέδεσα την κεραία.
Η πρώτη διαπίστωση ήταν ότι πρέπει να έβγαινε εκτός μπάντας.
Άρχισα δοκιμές αντικαθιστώντας το πρώτο πηνίο (όχι από αυτά του φίλτρου) με διάφορα άλλα, διαφόρων διαμέτρων, σπειρών και μηκών.
Τέντωνα και μάζευα ώσπου τα νεύρα έγιναν κορδέλα.
Από το αρχικό των 5 σπειρών διαμέτρου 5χιλ, κατέληξα σε ένα πηνίο 11 σπειρών, πάχους λιγότερο του χιλιοστού και διαμέτρου 5χιλ.
Μου έδωσε 600 mwatt σε όλο το εύρος, με ενδείξεις επιστρεφόμενης και reflected ισχύος όπως στις φωτογραφίες.

DSCF0345.jpg Πομπός

CAL.JPG Calibration

FWD.jpg Εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς

REF.JPG Reflected

SWR.jpg SWR

Με χρήση τεχνητού φορτίου οι ενδείξεις REF, SWR ήταν μηδενικές.
Να επισημάνω ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται όλο το εύρος περιστροφής του ποτενσιόμετρου για να πετύχω συντονισμό από 87,5 έως 108. Είναι σωστό αυτό;
Επιπλέον, υπάρχει ένας ελαφρύς βόμβος σε μεγάλη ένταση του ραδιοφώνου, αλλά πιστεύω ότι ευθύνεται το τροφοδοτικό.
Το ίδιο παρατηρούσα και στο αρχικό pll/vco που αναφέρθηκε στην αρχή του παρόντος θέματος, που εξαφανίστηκε όταν αντικαταστάθηκε πλέον με άλλο, που είχε τη δυνατότητα παροχής μεγαλύτερης τάσης.
Ακόμη αναμένεται και αύξηση της ισχύος.
Να τονίσω ότι το 2ο bfy όπως και το 2Ν4427 καίνε αρκετά. Σίγουρα όταν τελειώσει και το pll και μπουν σε κουτί, θα αερίζεται με ανεμιστήρα.
Παρακαλώ για τα σχόλιά σας.

----------


## liat

> ... Μου έδωσε 600 mwatt σε όλο το εύρος ...



Χάρη στην πολυτιμότατη βοήθεια του Γιώργου (SRF), τον οποίο ευχαριστώ ιδιαίτερα, διαπιστώθηκε ότι το vco απέδιδε 600mwatt στους 50MHz.
Μετά την απαραίτητη επέμβαση στα πηνία, τόσο της ταλάντωσης όσο και του φίλτρου, έβγαλε στον αέρα 250mwatt, αλλά πλέον εντός μπάντας.
Επιπλέον, αλλάχτηκαν οι ψήκτρες των 2N4427 και BFY90 με άλλες πιο κατάλληλες, ώστε να απάγεται καλύτερα η μεγάλη θερμότητα που αναπτύσσεται,
ενώ είναι αναγκαία και η χρήση ανεμιστήρα, καθότι προκαλείται μείωση ισχύος με την αύξησή της.
Εν αναμονή προγραμματισμού του pic του pll για ολοκληρωμένη δοκιμή.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Χάρη στην πολυτιμότατη βοήθεια του Γιώργου (SRF), τον οποίο ευχαριστώ ιδιαίτερα, διαπιστώθηκε ότι το vco απέδιδε 600mwatt στους 50MHz.
> Μετά την απαραίτητη επέμβαση στα πηνία, τόσο της ταλάντωσης όσο και του φίλτρου, έβγαλε στον αέρα 250mwatt, αλλά πλέον εντός μπάντας.
> Επιπλέον, αλλάχτηκαν οι ψήκτρες των 2N4427 και BFY90 με πιο άλλες πιο κατάλληλες, ώστε να απάγεται καλύτερα η μεγάλη θερμότητα που αναπτύσσεται,
> ενώ είναι αναγκαία και η χρήση ανεμιστήρα, καθότι προκαλείται μείωση ισχύος με την αύξησή της.
> Εν αναμονή προγραμματισμού του pic του pll για ολοκληρωμένη δοκιμή.



600mWatt στους 50MHZ;
τι μηχάνημα μέτρησης έχει άραγε ο SRF; :Lol: 
 :hahahha:

----------


## liat

> 600mWatt στους 50MHZ;
> τι μηχάνημα μέτρησης έχει άραγε ο SRF;



Εγώ Κώστα μάλλον θα αναρωτιόμουν, πως στην ευχή κάποιος είναι τόσο σίγουρος ότι ένας πομπός, του οποίου το σχέδιο υλοποίησε, εκπέμπει σε συχνότητες για τις οποίες προοριζόταν;
Όσα σχέδια έχω δει, σε κανένα δεν αναφέρεται η ζητούμενη επαγωγή των πηνίων, για παράδειγμα.
Ή αν όχι αυτή, εκτός από τη διάμετρο του σύρματος, τον αριθμό στροφών και τη διάμετρο πηνίου, να δίνεται το μήκος του ή η απόσταση μεταξύ των σπειρών;
Δεν αναφέρομαι σε όσους διαθέτουν γνώση, εμπειρία και υλική υποδομή, αλλά και σε άσχετους όπως εγώ.
Μη μου πεις ότι ο άσχετος καλά θα κάνει να αγοράσει έτοιμο.

----------


## SeAfasia

*"Μη μου πεις ότι ο άσχετος καλά θα κάνει να αγοράσει έτοιμο." 
*

ΠΟΤΕ ΕΤΟΙΜΟ........diy να μάθεις,άλλωστε όπως θα είδες με τη χρήση της diamond κατάλαβες τη συμπεριφορά του pll!
Επίσης αν είχαμε όργανα μετρησης rf πχ specrum analyzer,antenna analyzer θα μαθαίναμε πολλές πτυχές των rf...
Ετσι δεν είναι;

----------


## liat

> ΠΟΤΕ ΕΤΟΙΜΟ........diy να μάθεις,άλλωστε όπως θα είδες *με τη χρήση της diamond κατάλαβες τη συμπεριφορά του pll*!
> Επίσης *αν είχαμε όργανα μετρησης rf πχ specrum analyzer,antenna analyzer θα μαθαίναμε πολλές πτυχές των rf...*
> Ετσι δεν είναι;



Ακριβώς αυτό λέω.
Δυστυχώς δε μπορούν να εξαχθούν αξιόπιστα συμπεράσματα με μόνο όργανο τη γέφυρα.
Τη γέφυρα που σου δείχνει συνολική εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ (κύριας συχνότητας και αρμονικών) αλλά όχι το που.
Βλέπουμε λοιπόν ότι απαιτείται χρήση κατάλληλων οργάνων για να πει κάποιος ότι εκπέμπει στη τάδε συχνότητα.
Από κει και πέρα η γέφυρα χρειάζεται για να δείχνει την υγεία του πομπού.
Το ερώτημα που παραμένει στα diy, είναι πως μπορεί να καταφέρει κανείς να τα ρυθμίσει σωστά;

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ακριβώς αυτό λέω.
> Δυστυχώς δε μπορούν να εξαχθούν αξιόπιστα συμπεράσματα με μόνο όργανο τη γέφυρα.
> Τη γέφυρα που σου δείχνει συνολική εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ (κύριας συχνότητας και αρμονικών) αλλά όχι το που.
> Βλέπουμε λοιπόν ότι απαιτείται χρήση κατάλληλων οργάνων για να πει κάποιος ότι εκπέμπει στη τάδε συχνότητα.
> Από κει και πέρα η γέφυρα χρειάζεται για να δείχνει την υγεία του πομπού.
> *Το ερώτημα που παραμένει στα diy, είναι πως μπορεί να καταφέρει κανείς να τα ρυθμίσει σωστά;*



εξαρτάται απο την ποιότητα της κατασκευής,μιας και μιλάμε για rf ΟΛΑ παίζουν ρόλο απο το pcb μέχρι την τροφοδοσία......

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Το ερώτημα που παραμένει στα diy, είναι πως μπορεί να καταφέρει κανείς να τα ρυθμίσει σωστά;



Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει κάποιος "επιστημονικός" να τον πω τρόπος.
Εμπειρικός μόνο...
Κοιτάς σε όλη την μπάντα να δεις τυχών spurius, κοιτάς τις τηλεοράσεις για παρεμβολές κλπ.
Αν έχεις και κανένα scanner να πηγαίνει από 108 και πάνω, ακόμη καλύτερα! 
Μόνο δηλαδή να έχεις μια εικόνα των spurius και των άρτιων αρμονικών, τόσο γύρο από τον πομπό σου, όσο και σε κάποια απόσταση από την κεραία σου.
Λύση για σωστή μέτρηση με γέφυρα? Για δοκιμές σε μια συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα όμως! Ένα φίλτρο cavity, που φυσικά θα συντονιστεί με αναλυτή στη συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα και έτσι θα βλέπεις στην γέφυρα την πραγματική σου ισχύ στη συχνότητά σου.

----------


## liat

> εξαρτάται απο την ποιότητα της κατασκευής,μιας και μιλάμε *για rf ΟΛΑ παίζουν ρόλο* απο το pcb μέχρι την τροφοδοσία......



Ακριβώς.
Ακόμα και οι ανοχές ίδιων υλικών, επιφέρουν διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα.
Το σημαντικότερο, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, είναι  από εμάς, πειραματιζόμαστε χωρίς να έχουμε ακριβή εικόνα του αποτελέσματος.
Αν μάλιστα η κατασκευή χρησιμοποιηθεί για πραγματική εκπομπή, ξεφεύγοντας από τα όρια του πειραματισμού σε εργαστήριο, τότε αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει κάποιος "επιστημονικός" να τον πω τρόπος.
> Εμπειρικός μόνο...
> Κοιτάς σε όλη την μπάντα να δεις τυχών spurius, κοιτάς τις τηλεοράσεις για παρεμβολές κλπ.
> Αν έχεις και κανένα scanner να πηγαίνει από 108 και πάνω, ακόμη καλύτερα! 
> Μόνο δηλαδή να έχεις μια εικόνα των spurius και των άρτιων αρμονικών, τόσο γύρο από τον πομπό σου, όσο και σε κάποια απόσταση από την κεραία σου.
> Λύση για σωστή μέτρηση με γέφυρα? Για δοκιμές σε μια συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα όμως! Ένα φίλτρο cavity, που φυσικά θα συντονιστεί με αναλυτή στη συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα και έτσι θα βλέπεις στην γέφυρα την πραγματική σου ισχύ στη συχνότητά σου.



Σωστά,
μιας και μιλάμε για diy ο oscillator στην πιο απλή περίπτωση μπορεί να είναι xtal oscillator ή ένα απλό LC Tank,έτσι βήμα βήμα τηρώντας κάποιες αρχές δλδ AF - clipper - AF filter - Modulator μετά Oscillator - buffer- amplifier....κτλπ!!
*Όλα αυτά ΟΜΩΣ απαιτούνται rf μηχανήματα επισκόπησης!!*

----------


## liat

> Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει κάποιος "επιστημονικός" να τον πω τρόπος.
> Εμπειρικός μόνο...
> Κοιτάς σε όλη την μπάντα να δεις τυχών spurius, κοιτάς τις τηλεοράσεις για παρεμβολές κλπ.
> Αν έχεις και κανένα scanner να πηγαίνει από 108 και πάνω, ακόμη καλύτερα! 
> Μόνο δηλαδή να έχεις μια εικόνα των spurius και των άρτιων αρμονικών, τόσο γύρο από τον πομπό σου, όσο και σε κάποια απόσταση από την κεραία σου.
> Λύση για σωστή μέτρηση με γέφυρα? Για δοκιμές σε μια συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα όμως! Ένα φίλτρο cavity, που φυσικά θα συντονιστεί με αναλυτή στη συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα και έτσι θα βλέπεις στην γέφυρα την πραγματική σου ισχύ στη συχνότητά σου.



Χμ, λίγο αμφίβολο αυτό με την παρεμβολή σε τηλεοράσεις, μιας και το σήμα εκπέμπεται ψηφιακά (μπορεί να κάνω λάθος).
Είναι επίκαιρο ένα post στη σχετική με το εν λόγω vco συζήτηση, που το μέλος έλεγε ότι το μέτρησε σε αναλυτή φάσματος και είχε τις αρμονικές του, αλλά λιγότερες από κάποια "επώνυμα".
Δεν αναφερόταν σε συγκεκριμένα "επώνυμα", οπότε δε μπορώ να γενικεύσω.
Εν κατακλείδι, χρειάζεται σωστός εξοπλισμός ελέγχου, διαφορετικά κάνεις τον Σταυρό σου.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Χμ, λίγο αμφίβολο αυτό με την παρεμβολή σε τηλεοράσεις, μιας και το σήμα εκπέμπεται ψηφιακά (μπορεί να κάνω λάθος).



Δεν υπάρχει ψηφιακή εκπομπή, οι εκπομπές είναι αναλογικές.
Αν βάλεις πχ τον ΑΝΤ1 και αρχίζει τα σπασίματα, μάλλον του τη χώνεις!  :Tongue2:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Δεν υπάρχει ψηφιακή εκπομπή, οι εκπομπές είναι αναλογικές.
> Αν βάλεις πχ τον ΑΝΤ1 και αρχίζει τα σπασίματα, μάλλον του τη χώνεις!



προτιμώ τη γιαγιά δίπλα μου......την ώρα που βλέπει το τουρκικο...

----------


## staurosv

βαλτε ενα μπουκαλακι με  100 ευρο και ολα οκ

----------


## staurosv

φτιαξτε  ενα σωβαρο ταλαντωτη...  πχ rvr αυτος ειναι σουπερ

----------


## liat

> φτιαξτε  ενα σωβαρο ταλαντωτη...  πχ rvr αυτος ειναι σουπερ



Δεν εξετάζουμε τη σοβαρότητα ενός ταλαντωτή ή ενός linear.
Ακόμα κι αυτό που προτείνεις έχει έστω ένα και μοναδικό πηνίο, που σημαίνει ότι χωρίς όργανο δεν θα ξέρεις αν η περισσότερη ισχύς του εκπέμπει εκεί που ορίζει το pll.
Σκέφτομαι λάθος;

----------


## leosedf

Γεια σου ρε Σταύρο βασιλιά του copy paste.  :Lol: 


Γιάννη ο Άκης μπόρεσε να σου προγραμματίσει τον PIC? Έκανα κατά λάθος διαγραφή όλων των μηνυμάτων μου γιατί είχα θέματα με τη λειτουργία του συστήματος και έσβησα και τη διεύθυνση σου.

----------


## staurosv

για και σε σενα   βασιλια των σχεδιων.................

----------


## liat

> Γιάννη ο Άκης μπόρεσε να σου προγραμματίσει τον PIC? Έκανα κατά λάθος διαγραφή όλων των μηνυμάτων μου γιατί είχα θέματα με τη λειτουργία του συστήματος και έσβησα και τη διεύθυνση σου.



Κωνσταντίνε δεν τον "ενόχλησα" (ακόμα  :Wink: ). Περιμένω από μέρα σε μέρα τον Κ150 programmer καιθα γίνει η δουλειά.
Όπως θα διαπίστωσες, διαβάζοντας λίγα post πιο πριν, υπήρχε σημαντικότατο πρόβλημα με το vco που έπρεπε να τακτοποιηθεί πριν απ' όλα.
Όσο για τον προγραμματισμό, αν δε δουλέψει και το K150  :Hammer:  και σε χρειαστώ θα σου τη δώσω ξανά.  :Biggrin:

----------


## maouna

> φτιαξτε  ενα σωβαρο ταλαντωτη...  πχ rvr αυτος ειναι σουπερ



Σταυρο,μπορεις να ανεβασεις σχηματικο για αυτον τον ταλανωτη?

----------


## SRF

> 600mWatt στους 50MHZ;
> τι μηχάνημα μέτρησης έχει άραγε ο SRF;



Μα... μόνο μιά γέφυρα... στημένη απο μηχανήματα!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Γιοφύρι τσ΄άρτας.

----------


## liat

> Γιοφύρι τσ΄άρτας.



Γιοφύρι της Άρτας κατάντησε η κατασκευή μου.  :hahahha: 
Λοιπόν, παρελήφθη σήμερα το Κ150.
Μόλις προγραμματίσω θα το καταλάβετε.  :Biggrin:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Γιοφύρι της Άρτας κατάντησε η κατασκευή μου. 
> Λοιπόν, παρελήφθη σήμερα το Κ150.
> Μόλις προγραμματίσω θα το καταλάβετε.



αν κολλήσεις με k150 και drivers πες μου....

----------


## staurosv

οκ  http://download.qrz.ru/pub/hamradio/.../TEX100_sh.pdf

----------


## SeAfasia

> οκ  http://download.qrz.ru/pub/hamradio/.../TEX100_sh.pdf



Σταύρο ευχαριστώ για τους drivers...

----------


## liat

> αν κολλήσεις με k150 και drivers πες μου....



 :Head:  :Head:  :Head:  :Head:  :Head: 
Drivers έβαλα τους PL2303_Prolific_DriverInstaller_v1.10.0.
Πακέτο για το Κ150 το DIYpack25ep
Συνδέω το Κ150 σε USB και αναγνωρίζεται στη com3

Prolific.JPG

Τρέχω το microbrn.exe και ορίζω το Port σε 3

Port.JPG

Ανάγνωση και διαγραφή του 16F84 γίνεται κανονικά.

Ξεκινάω τον προγραμματισμό ... πατάω Yes

Program_1.JPG

Και το αποτέλεσμα....

Error.JPG

Reset Failed.JPG

----------


## liat

9e8dbbb5.gif

Programmign complete

Complete.JPG

----------


## ^Active^

Να υποθέσω οτι ένα Α στο τέλος μας την έκανε την δουλειά!

----------


## liat

> Να υποθέσω οτι ένα Α στο τέλος μας την έκανε την δουλειά!



Εννοείς αυτό του 16f84a; Κοίτα, το Α δεν το αναγνώριζε, αλλά όμως το διάβαζε και το διέγραφε.
Με τα πολλά διαπίστωσα ότι δεν είχε κλειδώσει σφιχτά το pic πάνω στο zif.
Δεν ξέρω αν έφταιγε αυτό, πάντως προγραμματίστηκε.
Πιστεύετε ότι είναι καλό να αναβαθμίσω το firmware του Κ150 με νεότερο hex, όπως συνιστά ο δημιουργός του προγράμματος ή να το αφήσω ως έχει, αφού κάνει τη δουλειά του;

----------


## leosedf

Αναβάθμισε το μην το σκέφτεσαι.

----------


## liat

> Αναβάθμισε το μην το σκέφτεσαι.



Να αγοράσω πρώτα το pic και θα το κάνω.

Μόλις βρω χρόνο και λίγο καλώδιο μπλεντάζ θα συνδέσω το pll με το πολύπαθο vco και θα δώσω τάση.
Για πανελλαδική εκπομπή μιλάμε.  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## staurosv

δουλευει καλα  με αυτο soft  τον εχω και εγω

----------


## SeAfasia

> δεν ειναι  αυτο το  soft του προγραμματιστη  τον εχω και εγω στειλε το εμαιλ  να σου στειλω το σωστο



ποιο hex έχεις staurοsv και ποιο pic;

----------


## staurosv

οχι για τον προγραμμερ  λεω  τον εχω και εγω  και εβαλα  αυτο το soft που εδινε στο ebay και δεν επεζε σωστα  και βρηκα ενα αλο  που δουλευει καλα αν καπιος  το θελει  να μου πει το εμαιλ να του το στειλω..

----------


## SeAfasia

> οχι για τον προγραμμερ  λεω  τον εχω και εγω  και εβαλα  αυτο το soft που εδινε στο ebay και δεν επεζε σωστα  και βρηκα ενα αλο  που δουλευει καλα αν καπιος  το θελει  να μου πει το εμαιλ να του το στειλω..



ανέβασε το link μάστορα;;

----------


## staurosv

ανεβενει  σε  rar  στειλτε  ενα email

----------


## maouna

ευχαριστω Σταύρο για το σχηματικο.

----------


## staurosv

φτιαξτο  να τα ακουσουμε  rvr

----------


## liat

Η σύνδεση του pll με το vco θα γίνει όπως στο σχήμα; 
Εννοείται με μπλεντάζ καλώδια των οποίων τα περιβλήματα θα ενωθούν με τις αντίστοιχες γειώσεις.

Syndesi pll-vco.jpg

Επίσης, το led ένδειξης κλειδώματος του pll πρέπει να συνδεθεί απαραίτητα με αντίσταση (1κΩ) σε σειρά ή μπορεί αυτή να παραβλεφθεί;

----------


## SeAfasia

> Η σύνδεση του pll με το vco θα γίνει όπως στο σχήμα; 
> Εννοείται με μπλεντάζ καλώδια των οποίων τα περιβλήματα θα ενωθούν με τις αντίστοιχες γειώσεις.
> 
> Syndesi pll-vco.jpg
> 
> Επίσης, το led ένδειξης κλειδώματος του pll πρέπει να συνδεθεί απαραίτητα με αντίσταση (1κΩ) σε σειρά ή μπορεί αυτή να παραβλεφθεί;



Γιαννη οι αντιστάσεις είναι για το ρεύμα του led,

*έκανα λάθος....*
κοίτα εδώ:

----------


## liat

> Γιαννη οι αντιστάσεις είναι για το ρεύμα των αντιστάσεων,
> κοίτα εδώ:



Κώστα δε το κατάλαβα αυτό.
Τα συνημμένα τα έχω δει. Η απορία μου είναι αν *πρέπει* να μπει και η R6 σε σειρά με το led ή *μόνο* led;

pll1_2.jpg pll_schematic_diagram.gif

----------


## SeAfasia

ο τζιτζικας λεει οτι δε χρειάζεται;
εγώ θα την έβαζα όπως το έχει ο pira στο σχηματικό με την προυπόθεση να μειώσω την πιθανότητα να κάψω το led..να βλέπω κιόλας την λειτουργία tuning!!

τώρα το pin 2 και 4 γειώνονται (GND),τα 1 και 3 είναι του PLL...
δλδ:
Pin meaning:
1 - tuning voltage (output)
3 - RF signal from oscillator (input)
2, 4 - ground
Tl1 - reset

και εδώ:

The Tl1 button resets the unit. Press it after frequency set. The unit provides a reset on power-up, so you don't need to use the button.
The D1 LED indicates the tuning cycle is done (after one second from reset). It's not needed to use it and the R6 resistor.
The R8 resistor provides a minimal voltage of about 2 V on the PLL output. Use this resistor if the transmitter's oscillator doesn't work if the tunning voltage is below this value (mainly after power-up). Place the resistor over the R3.

Notes:
Output of the PLL should not be directly loaded with big capacities (over about 0,3 uF). The PLL loop may be unstable. This applies to some unknown transmitters.

----------


## liat

> ...εγώ θα την έβαζα όπως το έχει ο pira στο σχηματικό με την προυπόθεση *να μειώσω την πιθανότητα να κάψω το led..να βλέπω κιόλας την λειτουργία tuning!!*
> 
> *τώρα το pin 2 και 4 γειώνονται (GND),τα 1 και 3 είναι του PLL...
> δλδ:
> Pin meaning:
> 1 - tuning voltage (output)
> 3 - RF signal from oscillator (input)
> 2, 4 - ground*
> 
> ...



Θα την βάλω. Μια αντιστασούλα παραπάνω δε βλάπτει.

----------


## SRF

> Θα την βάλω. *Μια αντιστασούλα παραπάνω δε βλάπτει*.



*Μια αντιστασούλα λιγότερη όμως... βλάπτει!!!*

----------


## maouna

Γιάννη το πλλ του pira το εχω φτιαξει.επαιζε καλα αλλα εκαψα το saa1057 απο βλακεια μου οπως τα ειχα χυμα ολα. την αντισταση του λεντ θα την βαλεις.μην την παραλειψεις. το λεντ παντα αναμενο μενει εκτος την στιγμη που πατας για reset ωστε να παρει την νεα συχνοτητα και ξανααναβει αμεσως

Σταυρο το μονο που με χαλαει ειναι οτι εχει πολλα τρανσιστορ 2Ν3866 και μενα μου περσευει μονο ενα 2Ν3553. Αν εχεις καποιο αλλο αξιολογο με λιγοτερα σταδια η και 100mw η 300mw θα το εφτιαχνα

----------


## liat

> Γιάννη το πλλ του pira το εχω φτιαξει.επαιζε καλα αλλα εκαψα το saa1057 απο βλακεια μου οπως τα ειχα χυμα ολα. την αντισταση του λεντ θα την βαλεις.μην την παραλειψεις. το λεντ παντα αναμενο μενει εκτος την στιγμη που πατας για reset ωστε να παρει την νεα συχνοτητα και ξανααναβει



Πάνο, δεν θα βάλω το πλήκτρο reset. Θα έχω πρόβλημα αλλάζοντας συχνότητα από το dip;

----------


## maouna

κοιτα εστω οτι εχεις ρυθμισει τα dip switches σε μια συχνοτητα και το ολο συστημα εκπεμπει εκει,αν βαλεις αλλη συχνοτητα στ dip switches για να παρει την νεα συχνοτητα το pll αυτο θα πρεπει η να το βγαλεις απο τη τροφοδοσια και να το ξαναβαλεις η να πατησεις το reset . εγω ειχα βαλει ενα push button.

----------


## maouna

επισης το vco παιζει ενταξει τωρα? τι ισχυς βγαζει? τη ταση εχεις στο ποτενσιομετρο στους 87.5Mhz kai τι ταση στους 108?

----------


## liat

> επισης το vco παιζει ενταξει τωρα? τι ισχυς βγαζει? τη ταση εχεις στο ποτενσιομετρο στους 87.5Mhz kai τι ταση στους 108?



Θα μετρήσω και θα σου απαντήσω.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Θα μετρήσω και θα σου απαντήσω.



εντυπώσεις Γιάννο;

----------


## liat

> εντυπώσεις Γιάννο;



Να πάρω πρώτα καλώδιο μπλεντάζ να γίνουν οι συνδέσεις.
Είπαμε ... από υλικά τα χρειαζούμενα κάθε φορά.
Στοκ γιοκ.  :Biggrin:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Να πάρω πρώτα καλώδιο μπλεντάζ να γίνουν οι συνδέσεις.
> Είπαμε ... από υλικά τα χρειαζούμενα κάθε φορά.
> Στοκ γιοκ.



μια απο τα ίδια και εγώ,
τροφοδοσία έχεις switchng έτσι;

----------


## liat

> μια απο τα ίδια και εγώ,
> τροφοδοσία έχεις switchng έτσι;



Τα απαραίτητα λέμε!!!!!!
Το switching είναι τοποθετημένο στον *πομπό*. (Λυπάμαι να του βγάλω τα άντερα)
Οι πρώτες δοκιμές (vco) έγιναν με ένα τροφοδοτικό πολλαπλής εξόδου (12V max) (το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι σωστό δεδομένου ότι το LM7812 θέλει παραπάνω τάση για να κόψει βόμβους - το έχω πει ότι έχει έναν πολύ μικρό).
Κοιτάω στο ebay για 24V/10A.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Τα απαραίτητα λέμε!!!!!!
> Το switching είναι τοποθετημένο στον *πομπό*. (Λυπάμαι να του βγάλω τα άντερα)
> Οι πρώτες δοκιμές (vco) έγιναν με ένα τροφοδοτικό πολλαπλής εξόδου (12V max) (το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι σωστό δεδομένου ότι το LM7812 θέλει παραπάνω τάση για να κόψει βόμβους - το έχω πει ότι έχει έναν πολύ μικρό).
> Κοιτάω στο ebay για 24V/10A.



Βρήκες τπτ:*Κοιτάω στο ebay για 24V/10A.*

----------


## liat

> Βρήκες τπτ:*Κοιτάω στο ebay για 24V/10A.*



Με απορρόφησε ο θάλαμος έκθεσης pcb και δεν ασχολήθηκα.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Με απορρόφησε ο θάλαμος έκθεσης pcb και δεν ασχολήθηκα.



οκ.....πάντως έχει και εδώ σε καλές τιμές!

----------


## SeAfasia

> στο μπακάλικο νομίζω κάτω απο 10 ευρώ!
> 
> Γιάννη @liat,
> έχει δικό του IDE να φλασάρεις τους pic,όταν θα το έχεις στα χέρια σου τα ξαναλεμε! 
> Συγχαρητήρια πάντως για το ζήλο σου!!!



*IDE (Integrated Drive Electronics)*

*IDE (Integrated Drive Electronics)* is a standard electronic interface used between a computer motherboard's data paths or bus and the computer's disk storage devices. The IDE interface is based on the IBM PC Industry Standard Architecture (ISA) 16-bit bus standard, but it is also used in computers that use other bus standards. IDE was adopted as a standard by the American National Standards Institute (ANSI) in November 1990.

----------

